# My entire Paph collection



## The Mutant (May 13, 2012)

In one thread. Geez, I have like three or four collection threads here, but I figured I'll have this one dedicated to my Paphs, and only my Paphs. I have now 15 Paphs and have five more incoming. The last two were ordered yesterday and are this newbie's attempt at some more multifloras.

This is what I have at the moment:

*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. superbiens (I have two of this oe, am going to sell one of them)
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum_

*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. helenae
Paph. villosum_

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. roebelenii_

*Hybrid:*
_Paph. Maudiae Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'_

I'll take some nice pictures as soon as the weather allows me to, so you have some "faces" to go with the names.


----------



## eggshells (May 13, 2012)

What else did you order?


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2012)

Nice selection!


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2012)

Thaianum, thaianum...


----------



## The Mutant (May 14, 2012)

eggshells said:


> What else did you order?


Let me see here now:

Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. Michael Koopowitz

I have plenty more that I want, but they'll have to wait until I've increased my savings again. It was the roth and the MK in blooming size that almost depleted them.



NYEric said:


> Thaianum, thaianum...


Nope, no Paph from the Parvisepalum or the Brachypetalum subgenera will enter my collection. I call them "toilet Paphs" or "urinal Paphs" and they're really not my cup of tea (which is too bad since their foliage are usually gorgeous, but I can't stand the flowers).


----------



## eggshells (May 14, 2012)

Another one to add to your wishlist would be Paph wardii if you are into barbata group of paphs. they have nice foliage as well.


----------



## The Mutant (May 14, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Another one to add to your wishlist would be Paph wardii if you are into barbata group of paphs. they have nice foliage as well.


It's on the list! Gorgeous foliage...


----------



## The Mutant (May 15, 2012)

Iiiih! All of my ordered Paphs will arrive this week! I'm sooo happy since this means that my very anticipated new members will finally arrive as well as the end of my shipments. 

After these two packages arrive, there will be no more orchids until I've rebuilt my savings again. The Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS and the Paph. Michael Koopowitz kind of depleted them, so I really hope they will be worth it.


----------



## eggshells (May 15, 2012)

I suggest that once you get it in. Be sure to re-pot right away so you can check the root system. If no roots.. then complain! 

Kidding aside. You paid good money for them so be sure to check it. Ready up some pots and mixes and enjoy re-potting. Re-potting is one of my stress relievers I like it.


----------



## The Mutant (May 16, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I suggest that once you get it in. Be sure to re-pot right away so you can check the root system. If no roots.. then complain!
> 
> Kidding aside. You paid good money for them so be sure to check it. Ready up some pots and mixes and enjoy re-potting. Re-potting is one of my stress relievers I like it.


Always do! The only ones I didn't repot were the four Paphs from Asendorfer and the reason why was because the bark they were potted in looked extremely fresh and since plain bark works with me and my watering habits, they've stayed un-repotted. The other five million newbies have almost ALL been repotted, I have five left that I've been too tired to deal with (all five with relatively nice medium), but today I'll repot them too.

I much prefer repotting Paphs before Phals and the reason why is because I don't need to sort the bark before repotting them. I don't have access to medium sized bark, which is what I use for my Phals, so I have to buy mixed orchid compost and sort the good bark out from the rest, and this takes TIME! AND is boring. But I can't repot my Phals into something that looks like bark mush.


----------



## eggshells (May 17, 2012)

Just thought of a miniature paph that has gorgeous leaves that are not in brachy or parvi group. I think. Paph canhii. It must be more accessible in Europe.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 17, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Just thought of a miniature paph that has gorgeous leaves that are not in brachy or parvi group. I think. Paph canhii. It must be more accessible in Europe.



If you see it! Get it!:drool:

It is really cute!

Paphman910


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 17, 2012)

Wow! You're really racking up the 'Chids! 

...Paph's must be very affordable in Sweden...or I'm poor.


----------



## The Mutant (May 18, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Wow! You're really racking up the 'Chids!
> 
> ...Paph's must be very affordable in Sweden...or I'm poor.


I know! A wee bit too much too... I'm going to sell one of the Phals which didn't turn out as I had expected at all, and another one is going back to the person who sold it to me due to it being the wrong species. This means a wee bit more space, yay! 

No, not really, I would say they're rather expensive here in Sweden which is why I've bought almost all of them from Germany, and I have sav... I mean I HAD savings, but they're almost depleted now (dang those Paphs!) so now it's no more buying and rebuilding my savings that's on the agenda for the next year. Oh, and learn how to care properly for my little darlings. :smitten:


----------



## Paphman910 (May 18, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> I know! A wee bit too much too... I'm going to sell one of the Phals which didn't turn out as I had expected at all, and another one is going back to the person who sold it to me due to it being the wrong species. This means a wee bit more space, yay!
> 
> No, not really, I would say they're rather expensive here in Sweden which is why I've bought almost all of them from Germany, and I have sav... I mean I HAD savings, but they're almost depleted now (dang those Paphs!) so now it's no more buying and rebuilding my savings that's on the agenda for the next year. Oh, and learn how to care properly for my little darlings. :smitten:



If you ever visit Victoria, BC I will send you a few Paphs for you to take home since you are a student!

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (May 20, 2012)

Now here is my collection, but this time in colour and with pictures!

First out is the *Sigmatopetalum:*

Paph. appletonianum






Paph. barbatum var. nigritum





Paph. callosum var. sublaeve (a bunch of mechanical damage on this one, but it's from Orchids & More so that's not surprising) *(NEW)*





Paph. cerveranum (previously known as "ceramense", but according to the experts here it's not a ceramense)





Paph. cerveranum flower





Paph. ciliolare (doublet since the guy split in two when I repotted it and neither of the plants have any healthy root system to talk about, I hope it/they'll survive, from Orchids & More) *(NEW)*





Paph. ciliolare came in bud





Paph. hainanense





Paph. lawrenceanum





Paph. purpuratum





Paph. robinsonii (my freebie from Asendorfer and one of my absolute favourites!)





Paph. superbiens (doublet) 





Paph. urbanianum





Paph. venustum


----------



## The Mutant (May 20, 2012)

*Paphiopedilum*

Paph. Gratrixianum *(NEW)*





Paph. helenae





Paph. villosum (kind of NEW)


----------



## The Mutant (May 20, 2012)

*Polyantha:*

Paph. roebelenii





Paph. rothschildianum (it came with barely any roots at all so I really hope this guy will make it) *(NEW)*


----------



## The Mutant (May 20, 2012)

And finally, my two *Hybrids:*

Paph. Maudiae Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'





Paph. Michael Koopowitz (this guy didn't have any roots either so I really don't know if it'll make it) *(NEW)*


----------



## Paphman910 (May 20, 2012)

Wow! The leaves are beautiful! What is leafspan of the roth you have? Does it have a new growth starting?

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (May 20, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Wow! The leaves are beautiful! What is leafspan of the roth you have? Does it have a new growth starting?
> 
> Paphman910


They're gorgeous, aren't they? This is the good thing about the Sigmatopetalum subgenus, the Paphs are beautiful both in and out of bloom. 

Let me see now, the leaf span is about 14" (35,5cm) + 12.5" (31,5cm) (this leaf was cut back when I got it, and due to the cut tip being brown, I cut it back some more and treated it with cinnamon), so it's approximately 26.5" (67cm) and the roth has some little root nubs growing as well as some sort of "lump"/"swelling" which could turn out to another root or maybe fan. Only time can tell which it will be. 

The MK does actually have an ever greater leafspan with 19.5" (49,5cm) + 18" (46cm) = 37.5" (95cm) but it looks smaller since the leaves are bent.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 20, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> They're gorgeous, aren't they? This is the good thing about the Sigmatopetalum subgenus, the Paphs are beautiful both in and out of bloom.
> 
> Let me see now, the leaf span is about 14" (35,5cm) + 12.5" (31,5cm) (this leaf was cut back when I got it, and due to the cut tip being brown, I cut it back some more and treated it with cinnamon), so it's approximately 26.5" (67cm) and the roth has some little root nubs growing as well as some sort of "lump"/"swelling" which could turn out to another root or maybe fan. Only time can tell which it will be.
> 
> The MK does actually have an ever greater leafspan with 19.5" (49,5cm) + 18" (46cm) = 37.5" (95cm) but it looks smaller since the leaves are bent.



I agree they are absolutely beautiful! I hope the swelling on the roth turns out to be new growth! At that size, it is probably 1-2 from flowering!

The MK looks gynomorous!:drool::drool::drool:

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (May 20, 2012)

the roebelinii is nice! However, the colouration of the paph superbiens seems to be different. Nor sure if superbiens or var curtisii has different foliage.


----------



## The Mutant (May 20, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> I agree they are absolutely beautiful! I hope the swelling on the roth turns out to be new growth! At that size, it is probably 1-2 from flowering!
> 
> The MK looks gynomorous!:drool::drool::drool:
> 
> Paphman910


Interesting to note is that both the roth and the MK were sold as BS:ed plants which was why they were so darn expensive. But I suppose that instead having to wait 5-7 years for a possible blooming, 1-2 years are nothing.  Let's see if I can get any of them to bloom in the first place or if it'll turn out that my two supportive lights aren't enough (they're sharing two of these with the robelenii, I figured two of these bulbs wouldn't harm the Paphs and I hope I'm right). I'm waiting for the K-lite I've ordered from Ray to arrive too (probably some weeks left) which hopefully should give them an even better chance to grow even bigger and healthier. In the meantime they'll only be fed seaweed extract to encourage some root growth which they're in desperate need of.

It is! It's humongous and dwarfs all of my other Paphs. I mean, I thought the reobelenii was big but compared to the roth and the MK it's really not that much. :rollhappy: And the MK has the smallest root system of all three of my multifloras. It's potted in a 4.25" pot and if I've had a smaller pot, I would have used that one instead. It was recently imported from Taiwan so it hadn't established itself at Schwerter's and this is probably why its root system is so poor. On a positive note though is the fact that it has a new leaf growing despite the other new one not being finished, and that this previous newest leaf has perked up since the MK was being unpacked and repotted this Friday. I think it'll be safe to remove the skewer I've used to support it soon. 

Oh, and another good thing, but this time regarding my roebelenii; it had some root nubs protruding from the base of the newest fan when I repotted it, and I covered them with some sphagnum that I've tried to keep moist as to prevent them from dying. I was still a bit worried that the amount of salt buildups would be too much and kill the nubs anyway, but this doesn't seem to be the case; they're *growing*! Wee! :clap:


----------



## The Mutant (May 20, 2012)

eggshells said:


> the roebelinii is nice! However, the colouration of the paph superbiens seems to be different. Nor sure if superbiens or var curtisii has different foliage.


And it's GROWING! I'm so happy! 

Interesting. The one to the left is from a Swedish vendor and the one to the right was a freebie from Popow. The one from Popow is probably planing on blooming, so I suppose we'll be able to see if I have two superbiens or two superbiens var. curtisii.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

The superbiens are not v. curtsii. The color and pattern are different. Search thru the threads here to see what I mean.


----------



## The Mutant (May 21, 2012)

NYEric said:


> The superbiens are not v. curtsii. The color and pattern are different. Search thru the threads here to see what I mean.


Will do! I've no idea what the differences between the ordinary superbiens and the var. curtsii are, I'm just happy that one of my superbiens (whichever variety or no variety it might be  ) might bloom.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 7, 2012)

*Birthday Paphs!*

A bit belated, but anyway, they arrived today (although minus the masterianum since Asendorfer are experiencing some problems with their website)!

As what seems to be the norm with Asendorfer, the Paphs were very well packaged and of high quality, they all look so healthy and I'm very pleased with them. 

Here they are, my wardii 'Darkwing' (I'm so glad eggshells told me abut wardii having a beautiful foliage - they do), my tonsum var. cupreum, my tiny little argus, and the unknown bundtii:






And Asendorfer being Asendorfer I got two (!) bonus plants, a malipoense 'Giant' (darn, now I've got a toilet Paph despite my dislike for them... Good thing though, its foliage is gorgeous so all I have to do is keep it from blooming :wink: ), and a fairrieanum 'Graue' SM/DOG - this guy will be one heck of a challenge for this windowsill grower I feel, I might have better luck with getting the roth to bloom...:sob:






So, here's my updated collection:

*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus *(NEW)*
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. bundtii *(NEW)*
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. superbiens (I have two of this one, am going to sell one of them)
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum *(NEW)*
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' *(NEW)*_

*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Graue' SM/DOG *(NEW)*
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. helenae
Paph. villosum_

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. roebelenii
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS_

*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?)
_Paph. malipoense *(NEW)*_

*Hybrid:*
_Paph. Maudiae Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz_


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2012)

If you think the foliage on the malipoense is nice you should see vietnamense and delenatii vincolor! :evil:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 7, 2012)

If they're given to me for free, I'll accept them and wait until they bloom, if they are as...as... I don't want to write "ugly" 'cause that's insulting... as not my cup of tea as they appear to be in the pictures I've seen of them, than I'll sell them I think.  

Who knows, maybe the malipoense will grow on me? I can't get rid of it since I got it from my favourite vendor, now can I? So it's a keeper in other words whether I like it or not.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 7, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> If they're given to me for free, I'll accept them and wait until they bloom, if they are as...as... I don't want to write "ugly" 'cause that's insulting... as not my cup of tea as they appear to be in the pictures I've seen of them, than I'll sell them I think.
> 
> Who knows, maybe the malipoense will grow on me? I can't get rid of it since I got it from my favourite vendor, now can I? So it's a keeper in other words whether I like it or not.




A better word than "ugly" is "BS" AKA .... "Big S******"oke::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Paphman910


----------



## Ruth (Jun 7, 2012)

Your collection is great! if you were a little closer, I sure take the malipoense and the fairre of your hands. They happen to be 2 of my favorites


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2012)

Ruth said:


> Your collection is great! *if you were a little closer, I sure take the malipoense and the fairre of your hands. * They happen to be 2 of my favorites



So, as Luxembourg is closer ...  ...., and as I like malipo and fairrie too ..!? Jean


----------



## eggshells (Jun 8, 2012)

Another foliage paph that you might be interested in is paph sukhakulii.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2012)

These "toilet bowls" have nice fragrance! oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 9, 2012)

Ruth said:


> Your collection is great! if you were a little closer, I sure take the malipoense and the fairre of your hands. They happen to be 2 of my favorites


Thanks! I'm very proud of my small collection which has grown quite rapidly... The fairriaenum is definitely a keeper since I've figured out how to give it some lower temperatures, so this little baby ain't going nowhere. :evil:



JeanLux said:


> So, as Luxembourg is closer ...  ...., and as I like malipo and fairrie too ..!? Jean


Hehe, we'll see what I think about Mr. Toilet Paph when it blooms, if I still don't like it, then it might get a new home in Luxembourg. 




eggshells said:


> Another foliage paph that you might be interested in is paph sukhakulii.


That's one that I've been looking at a lot and haven't made up my mind about yet. Asendorfer has some very nice ones of this species too, and since I must order at least once more to get my masterianum, it's not impossible that a sukhakulii might join the order. 




NYEric said:


> These "toilet bowls" have nice fragrance! oke:


*snigger*
It doesn't help if they look like... Well, you all know what I'm trying to say right.  :rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 17, 2012)

YES! *punches air*

I just won an old primary cross in an auction, a Paph Ashburtoniae (barbarum x insigne) that was just too gorgeous to resist. 

Man, I really suck at this "no buying more Paphs" in case no one has noticed...


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 17, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> YES! *punches air*
> 
> I just won an old primary cross in an auction, a Paph Ashburtoniae (barbarum x insigne) that was just too gorgeous to resist.
> 
> Man, I really suck at this "no buying more Paphs" in case no one has noticed...



Sounds like you like us orchid addicts with a bit of hoarding problem!oke:

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2012)

The trick is to make a list to get the plants in a group order or at a good show.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 18, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Sounds like you like us orchid addicts with a bit of hoarding problem!oke:
> 
> Paphman910


Who? Me? Hoarding problem? I've no idea what you're talking about. *whistling innocently*

Interesting to note is that I've never had any sort of hoarding problem before, it started with the Paphs, hmm...



NYEric said:


> The trick is to make a list to get the plants in a group order or at a good show.


The problem with my list is that it gets longer the more Paphs species/hybrids i find... I hope there will be a Paph group order next year at the Swedish orchid forum since I didn't dare to join this year and now I really regret it. :sob:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 18, 2012)

So, here are my two newest additions:

Paph. acmodontum which came in low bud (let's hope I don't kill it):






And my second roth an acclaimed 'Mont Millais', but that seems rather improbable:


----------



## eggshells (Jun 18, 2012)

Good score!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks! I really hope the bud will make it since I'm very fond of the flower. My little superbiens has broke through its sheath today too, so it has been a good Paph day today.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 18, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Thanks! I really hope the bud will make it since I'm very fond of the flower. My little superbiens has broke through its sheath today too, so it has been a good Paph day today.



And what could be better than celebrating it by buying a paph sukhakulii? Just kidding. Stop agreeing with me!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 22, 2012)

My newest addition arrived this Tuesday (I've just been slow when it comes to updating this thread).

Here it is, my beautiful Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne):





It has one big fan, one smaller, and one tiny-whiny one. I really look forward to the day this guy decides to bloom 'cause the flowers are very beautiful I think. 

Oh, and I can now add another future bloomer to my small list of Paphs in bud/sheath; my gratrixianum is going to bloom on two of its fans! :clap: So now I have five future bloomers and two that I'm uncertain about.




eggshells said:


> And what could be better than celebrating it by buying a paph sukhakulii? Just kidding. Stop agreeing with me!


Haha! Nah, I'll be a good girl and wait with the sukkakulii and the masterianum (I plan to buy both from Asendorfer after all  ).


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 9, 2012)

I just realized I've forgotten to update my little collection. I have five new additions:

Paph. mastersianum:





Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue':





Paph. superbiens var. curtisii:





Paph. violascens (let's see if I can make it survive):





Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' (my third roth and yet another clone as well as the smallest of my little roth trio):






*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus 
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. bundtii 
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum *(NEW)*
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue' *(NEW)*
Paph. superbiens (I have two of this one, am going to sell one of them)
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii *(NEW)*
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum 
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens *(NEW)*
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' 
_
*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Graue' SM/DOG 
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. helenae
Paph. villosum
_
*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. roebelenii
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Milais' (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship'_

*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. malipoense _

*Hybrid:*
_Paph. Maudiae Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz
_


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2012)

You have indeed gone off the deep end! Aren't we a great bunch of enablers?!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice! I just got a Paph superbiens as well but the leaves are different than your plant.

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 14, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> You have indeed gone off the deep end! Aren't we a great bunch of enablers?!


I know! Soon I'll have all of the Paphs in the Sigmatopetalum subgenus I think... 

That you are and I don't have any self discipline at all, NOT a good combination if you ask me. :rollhappy: 



Paphman910 said:


> Nice! I just got a Paph superbiens as well but the leaves are different than your plant.
> 
> Paphman910


Do you have superbiens or superbiens var. curtisii? The one in my most recent post (except this one) is a var. curtisii and compared to my other two "ordinary" superbiens, the foliage looks different.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi mutant. I am glad you're collection are growing. Both by the numbers and growth wise. I haven't got a sukhakulii yet but its on my list. if you want them little paphs with nice foliage I have another suggestion. Paph braemii. Also Paph canhii. its cute.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2012)

Sangii have nice foliage also!


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 14, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Hi mutant. I am glad you're collection are growing. Both by the numbers and growth wise. I haven't got a sukhakulii yet but its on my list. if you want them little paphs with nice foliage I have another suggestion. Paph braemii. Also Paph canhii. its cute.





NYEric said:


> Sangii have nice foliage also!


Okay, braemii is on the list, unfortunately both canhii and sangii are too...ugly, can I write that? I really don't like the flowers on either of them and since neither of them has the drop dead gorgeous foliage malipoense has, their foliage are pretty but not pretty enough so they're just not worth the money I feel. 

But braemii is definitely up my alley since it looks a lot like a tonsum, which I love... Isn't it a variant of tonsum even? Now, all I need to do is to find a braemii, I've a feeling it might be difficult.


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 30, 2012)

Maaayyybe not so clever...

I decided to make one last order of chids before winter comes, but instead of ordering from my beloved Asendorfer I chose Schwerter instead, because they had a primary hybrid I wanted; Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum).

So as not my future Pandion would feel too lonely on its journey to Sweden, I picked some buddies to travel with it; a Paph. henryanum to replace my grumpy helenae with (I'll keep it for a while longer, but I think it's a dud actually), and since I apparently believe I have all the patience in the world, a Paph. Prince Edward of York with a 10cm leaf span. :rollhappy:

I'll probably go insane waiting for the PEoY to grow up!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2012)

Not at all! :crazy:


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 31, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Not at all! :crazy:




Well, I'll be racing my PEoY against a Kemp Tower that's roughly the same size as my PEoY, and which a forum friend purchased earlier this summer. I think it'll be the worlds sloooowest race... The question is, will we both go insane before our Paphs decide to do anything? :rollhappy:


----------



## eggshells (Sep 1, 2012)

Be patient with the helenae buddy. Your's seems to be a multiple growth plant so it might just be adjusting to your conditions. And good call with the henryanum. They are nice. Also do you like spicerianum?


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 1, 2012)

I've had it for four, soon five, months, and it has done absolutely NOTHING! I have patience when I know a Paph is slow growing (like the roths and malipoense), but this is the only Paph I've had for some time that has just been sitting there, sulking. I have a villosum with six fans too, that has never bloomed, but that guy has started to grow a lot and is also making a new fan.

I've actually sold my helenae today because it obviously doesn't like living with me. I really hope its next owner can get it to bloom, and if they do, I'll ask for their permission to publish the pictures here on ST.

Not to worry, I must have a helenae, but I think I'll try one from my favourite vendor instead and hopefully this time I'll get a clone that will grow in my conditions. The same vendor just _happens_ to have Paph. schoseri too... And I'm considering buying a Paph. Asendorfer Gigant (gigantifolium x MK) just to show my support (and because it looks nice of course).


----------



## eggshells (Sep 1, 2012)

It could be very well big due to the gigantifolium parent. Just a word of warning. Five months isn't really that long Ms. impatient. :rollhappy: Anyways glad you are getting another one and yeah get a schoscerri (Probably butchered the spelling). I just got one because it was one of the blooming size plants that one vendor brought here. Glad I did. Saw Spaph's plant its gorgeous.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 1, 2012)

I know, but I can't take it anymore! :crazy:

The only other Paphs that aren't doing anything are my two newest Paphs, my little roth 'Starship' and my violascens, and considering I haven't had them for a month yet, I would've been surprised if they had started growing.

But ALL of my other Paphs are doing SOMETHING, but not the helenae... It hasn't even lost a leaf, but now, two are starting to turn yellow and it's probably the first time in my life that I've been glad when a plant has started to get some yellow leaves, because, "Hey, at least it's doing something!". :rollhappy:


----------



## Jaljala (Sep 2, 2012)

You have an impressive list of Paphs! I did not see P. druryi don't you like it? oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 2, 2012)

Nooooooooo! I just discovered that Elsner has PEoY but near blooming size instead of reaching blooming size in 3-4 years! :sob:

I hate it when I'm hasty... 

Oh well, today my helenae and one of the superbiens were uprooted, packaged, and are now awaiting shipment. The helenae hadn't grown one bit - its root system looked exactly like it did when I got it... That's one Paph that really didn't like me... The superbiens on the other hand, had started with the whole "big, fat roots gig" that my MK started. I think they like the seaweed extract these guys. 

Now I'm choosing between a Paph. schosceri, Paph. helenae, and a Paph. Asendorfer Gigant, OR a Phal. bellina 'Ponkan' and a Paph. Claire de Lune (which would be my first alba and it's absolutely gorgeous)... I really need to decide which vendor I should order from...  



Jaljala said:


> You have an impressive list of Paphs! I did not see P. druryi don't you like it? oke:


Thanks! 
Nah, it's okay, but it's not one of the "must haves". To be honest, I think Paph. druryi would be something for my friend, she loves it when they're yellow, she has a thing for Paph. insigne as well.


----------



## Dido (Sep 3, 2012)

Peoy you should ask at Assendorfer he had one for offer on eBay not long ago, which was bloomsize. 
He often get crosses and if he knows it, he can tell you, when he gad a collection or come across one bloom sized plant.
And at least he is the breeder of one of your crosses. 
Claire the lune i heard that Popow had some spikeing one for sale.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 3, 2012)

Claire de Lune seems to be almost all over Europe right now, so getting one won't be a problem. 

I keep forgetting that some of the vendors are active on eBay too, I'll ask him about PEoY and whether he'll get one of these in BS soon, otherwise I think I'll actually buy the one Elsner has and see which one of my PEoY will bloom first. :rollhappy:

Oh, and I think I've had a change of heart regarding Asendorfer Gigant and have decided to wait until a Chiu Hua Dancer appears instead, since I like the colour better on the latter. :drool:


----------



## eggshells (Sep 3, 2012)

I think you should get a stonei.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 4, 2012)

Nah, no stonei for me. I like collecting baby roths. :rollhappy:


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 4, 2012)

Do you like Paph randsii? My plant is about 10 inches leafspan and Sam told me that it can flower at that size if it puts out a new growth.

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 5, 2012)

Wee, two little roths and one baby gardineri from Sam will be added to my collection by the end of September! Woot! :rollhappy:




Paphman910 said:


> Do you like Paph randsii? My plant is about 10 inches leafspan and Sam told me that it can flower at that size if it puts out a new growth.
> 
> Paphman910


Hmm... Not my taste, not enough colour I feel, stonei is better in comparison. But I do hope you manage to bloom yours soon though, that would be great, right?


----------



## eggshells (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice. Mine will arrive tomorrow. I sent you a PM. Can yo check your inbox please?


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 5, 2012)

Inbox checked and PM answered (I'm a bit slow noticing PM:s and such).


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 7, 2012)

Alright! My newest Paphs arrived yesterday and they seem to be in an excellent condition so far, but I haven't checked their roots yet which I'll do when I repot them.

Here they are:

First out is my Paph henryanum that I bought to replace my sulky helenae that refused to do anything. I had expected a plant with slightly bigger leaves than a helenae, but this guy came with a leaf span of 30 cm (12"), NOT what I had expected at all in other words:







Next Paph is my Paph Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum) that, according to Schwerter's website, should have had a leaf span of 12-15cm (5"-6") but mine is twice that size. The leaves are just as gorgeous as on a venustum:





And, finally, my other little primary hybrid, Paph Prince Edward of York (roth x sanderianum). Again, the website said it would come with a leaf span of approximately 10 cm (4") but it came with a leaf span of 27 cm (10.something") instead! Talk about getting more than one payed for.  :






So this is my entire Paph collection (I've made some changes to the names of some of the crosses since I've apparently misnamed some of them:

*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum 
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue' 
Paph. superbiens 
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii 
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens 
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self
_
*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self_ (I'm very uncertain about this name but it looks like this is what the tag says)_
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum *(NEW)*
Paph. villosum_

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. roebelenii
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Milais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self_

*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self
_
*Primary hybrids:*
Paph. Ashburtoniae _(barbatum x insigne)_
Paph. Maudiae _(callosum x lawrenceanum)_ Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz _(philippinense x sanderianum)_
Paph. Pandion _(venustum x fairrieanum)_ *(NEW)*
Paph. Prine Edward of York _(rothschildianum x sanderianum)_ *(NEW)*


Some things I've noticed about my plants, especially those that have been here for a while, are:

My acclaimed roth 'MM' x self is growing very well. Its newest leaf has doubled in size in a rather short amount of time and I really look forward to seeing how long it'll get.

My unhealthy roth has actually grown its newest leaf a bit too! I'm shocked!

My violascens has actually started growing while my mastersianum is still sulking.

My malipoense has actually grown a lot with its newest leaf (it has doubled in size).

My callosum var. sublaeve has exploded with new growths; four of them. This is a happy camper because it has a root system to go with the new growths. 

My villosum has also grown a lot and has decided that six unbloomed fans are not enough and has started on a seventh... 

My barbatum var. nigritum and my Maudiae are both suffering from the aftereffects of standing too wet and has some yellowing leaves.



All in all, most of my Paphs are doing fine to okay and three are not overly happy, but only the roth of these three might be dying (I hope at least). I really enjoy being a Paph owner, which you might have been able to tell considering how rapidly my collection has grown, :wink: and I'll probaly have to sell some more Phals later on to be able to fit more Paphs into my apartment. Or I'll just get a bigger place to live.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> *Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
> _Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self
> 
> I really enjoy being a Paph owner, which you might have been able to tell considering how rapidly my collection has grown, :wink: and I'll probaly have to sell some more Phals later on to be able to fit more Paphs into my apartment. _


_

Both are indicators of hidden wisdom! oke:_


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 9, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Both are indicators of hidden wisdom! oke:


*snickers*

There will only be one toilette/urinal Paph in my collection, but it seems to like hanging with the barbatas considering how much it has grown.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2012)

You do realize that indoor toilets are the most significant improvements to domiciles in 300 years!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 20, 2012)

Darn, now I've done it. I couldn't resist and just HAD to have a Paph. Clair de Lune... So now I've ordered one and I also plan to order a helenae and a schoseri from Asendorfer as a last purchase before it gets too cold, this despite the fact that the PEoY, henryanum, and Pandion were supposed to be the last ones, but since everybody is showing of their cutie pies (helenae), I have to have one as well. I'm weak against peer pressure! :sob:

I had plans on including a lowii with the schoseri and helenae, but I realized that with my two roths and my gardineri coming from Sam, there's just no room for any more multifloras. 

I noticed something great today too, my little roth 'Starship' x self that I got from Asendorfer is slowly but surely growing! I thought this little guy was still sulking, but after comparing photos taken when I got it and the plant today, I realized its newest leaf has actually grown. Yay! :clap: I love me little roths! :smitten:




NYEric said:


> You do realize that indoor toilets are the most significant improvements to domiciles in 300 years!


Still doesn't mean I want to pee in my orchids! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2012)

You will love the little helens, barbis are cuties also.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 22, 2012)

Discovered today that my purpuratum is growing a new fan! Yay! :clap:

And my little malipoense is growing a new leaf! Woot! Go little toilette! 



NYEric said:


> You will love the little helens, barbis are cuties also.


I know, they're little darlings. :smitten: And I do love my barbatas (if only my wardii could hurry up and open its flower already).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2012)

Barbi is short for barbigerum.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Barbi is short for barbigerum.


All these short forms! How is a noob supposed to learn them all! :rollhappy:

Okay, then I won't get any barbies.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 3, 2012)

Here are my latest arrivals!

First out is my only alba and my only complex hybrid, Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle':





Second is my little gardineri 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon':





Then the largest of the new roths, 'Oriental Red' x 'MM':





Finally, the smaller of the roths, 'Jim Crull' x 'Canadian Club':







*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self
_
*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self_ (I'm very uncertain about this name but it looks like this is what the tag says)
_Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum 
Paph. villosum
_
*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon' *(NEW)* 
Paph. roebelenii
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Jim Crull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA *(NEW)*
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Miliais' x self_ (although I seriously doubt that)
_Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Miliais' FCC/AOS *(NEW)*
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self_
*
Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self_
*
Primary hybrids:*
_Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Maudiae (callosum x lawrenceanum) Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum) 
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)_ 

*Complex Hybrid*
_Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS *(NEW)*_


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2012)

Addicted!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy Moly! That's a lot of roths..


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Addicted!


Who? Me? Nah, it's just your imagination. :wink:



eggshells said:


> Holy Moly! That's a lot of roths..


I know! I have five of them and I STILL haven't seen one bloom in real life yet! :rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 12, 2012)

Yay! My last bunch of Paphs arrived from Asendorfer yeasterday, so now I finally have a little helenae again (it's soooo cute! A baby helenae!). Woot! And a lowii too! And a schoseri! :rollhappy:

Um... Anyway, here are my new little ones and a freebie that I hope I'll be able to bloom since I don't know what it might look like (exciting):

First out is Mr. schoseri:






Then we have helenae:





The freebie, a villosum which is a new type from China apparently:





My lowii, a half grown plant:





And, finally, my only NoID (it arrived earlier this week and not from Asendorfer), a Maudiae Vinicolor/charlesworthii type of hybrid:












*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. schoseri *(NEW)*
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_

*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self 
Paph. helenae *(NEW)*
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum
Paph. villsoum, new type from China *(NEW)*_

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon' 
Paph. lowii *(NEW)*
Paph. roebelenii
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Jim Crull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA (NEW)
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Miliais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Miliais' FCC/AOS 
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self_

*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self_

*Primary hybrids:*
_Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Maudiae (callosum x lawrenceanum) Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)_

*Complex Hybrid:*
_Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS_ 

*NoID:*
_Paph. Vinicolor 'Black Jack *(NEW)*_


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2012)

and we have another orchid addict! next up, lightstands, HID lamps, more plants...

nice collection!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay! My newest addition arrived yesterday and now I have my first Phrag! I got this division as part of a payment for a Phal I sold recently. I've wanted this primary hybrid since I first laid eyes on it, but it seemed impossible to find in Europe, so I reasoned that it would take a while before I got it. You can imagine my surprise when it turned out that the person I sold the Phal to, HAD this Phrag that I had thought was pretty much out of my reach. When she agreed to trade me a division of it, I was walking on clouds. 

So here it is, my little tuft of grass, my Phrag Green Hornet:








Justin said:


> and we have another orchid addict! next up, lightstands, HID lamps, more plants...
> 
> nice collection!


Who? Me? I've no idea what you're talking about. :wink:

BTW, this is the SMALLER half of my collection, I have 55 Phals too...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks nice and healthy!


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 7, 2012)

*A little progress report*

I haven't bought any more Paphs, I just wanted to update the thread with some information about my darlings. 


I did a progress check yesterday, to see if the newest youngsters had grown any (a sign of them establishing themselves I hope?) and noticed that ALL my new roths had grown! The real surprise though, was my little gardineri that had grown the most.  I'm really thrilled that they all show sign of growth since they were shipped to me bare rooted, and I figured it would take quite some time for them to establish themselves, so it was a happy surprise that they have started growing already.

My new helenae is GROWING. Compared to the other one I had that didn't grow for five months, this little guy seems to be a better clone. 
:smitten:

I also discovered two new future bloomers, my tonsum var. cupreum and my schoseri. This means I now have six Paphs in very low bud (robinsonii, cerveranum, mastersianum, and Ashburtoniae) that will bloom some year, probably next. 

I'm still trying to figure out how to care properly for my Paphs and my Phrag. It's going so-so at the moment, but so far I haven't killed any of them (yet, anyway).


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 7, 2012)

You got a wonderful collection! I think you have more variety of plants than I do!


Paphman910


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 7, 2012)

When did you start growing paphs? If only my parents would let me loose, I'd have tons of paphs!  I definitely have the money.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 8, 2012)

Dangdangdang! I just discovered that what I had thought was a deficiency of some sort, was actually crown rot on my philippinense var. roebelenii! It's now down to only one fan (it had three when I got it, but one of them fell apart when I repotted it). :sob: 

I've prepared for emergency repotting (since I had to pull it out of the pot) and also discovered that it didn't have any good root system. I'm not that surprised since half of its root system fell off when I got it due to root rot, but I had hoped it would have gotten more roots than it has. The root system is perfectly okay, it's just me that wants them to have big ones. On a happier note, I spotted the beginning of a new growth, and I hope it'll make it.

It seems I might be a bit heavy with the watering on my Paphs, so I'll try to hold myself back a bit. 



Paphman910 said:


> You got a wonderful collection! I think you have more variety of plants than I do!
> 
> 
> Paphman910


Thanks.  I'm quite proud of my small collection and I'll try to keep them alive.




The Orchid Boy said:


> When did you start growing paphs? If only my parents would let me loose, I'd have tons of paphs!  I definitely have the money.


I got my first Paph in March this year, so not that long. Most of my collection consists of single fanned young plants and I hope they'll start making more fans soon. I'm still struggling with getting the watering schedule right, and in this struggle some Paphs have had to sacrificed a leaf or two (I almost managed to murder my barbatum var. nigritum). Also, I'm trying to get the buds to survive. I've had two Paphs blasting their buds, one after the other, and I hope it's not a trend.

I wish I had my parents living nearby to STOP me from buying Paphs. :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Dangdangdang! I just discovered that what I had thought was a deficiency of some sort, was actually crown rot
> 
> It seems I might be a bit heavy with the watering on my Paphs, so I'll try to hold myself back a bit.



IMO, once a plant has rot it doesnt get rid of it it only build strength to fight it. be careful with your watering and keep from watering the fans. 



The Mutant said:


> I wish I had my parents living nearby to STOP me from buying Paphs. :wink:



No, you wish your parents would help you buy more plants!!


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 30, 2012)

No more Paphs, just a wee bit update on how they're all doing.

A lot of buds has blasted, a combination of owner mistakes and environmental issues, where the low humidity is the biggest one I think. Now, when we are starting to get temperatures below zero (Celsius) the humidity levels have dropped remarkably in my living room/bed room, where I don't have a humidifier. Luckily, the one I ordered the day before yesterday, has already arrived so only one night with humidity levels below 50 % is what they'll suffer (I hope).

I tossed my 'Oriental Red' x 'MM' into the terrarium together with my 'Big Garden' x 'Lark', since it has shown no sign of growth since I got it and its newest leaf started to flop over. I saw no sign of any new root growth (it's in a clear plastic pot, so it's easy to tell) so I put it in the terrarium till summer.

The 'Jim Crull' x 'CC' is one of the speedier growers, but my little gardineri is the fastest one of all. Its newest leaf has grown about 2 cm since it was potted.  

My 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' is doing extremely well in the terrarium and its newest leaf beats all in growing speed I think (it's definitely after the title as fastest grower recently awarded my gardineri, like in the paragraph above).  

There has been a lot of yellowing leaves in the rest of the collection, and many of the poor Paphs are losing more leaves than they can grow new ones. 

I still have a bunch of Paphs in low bud, and I hope they stay that way till I've raised the humidity levels so I might enjoy seeing them blooming instead of blasting.

All in all, it's going so-so at the moment. It seems they don't like late autumn/early winter in my apartment.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your yellowing leafs. Could your mix be a little old? 
It's good about the buds. I had a paph blast it's bud earlier. It stinks but at least we always have next year.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 30, 2012)

If the yellowing of the leaves the bottom leaves then its probably just normal. If you feel that you are losing them faster than normal especially if that particular growth has not bloomed yet. Then it could be a deficiency of some sort. Perhaps the plant is recycling nutrients. 

I think its just the former and the leaves had served its purpose. It will grow a new one but its really hard to tell. Just had to observer them carefully in which I think you are.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 30, 2012)

Must show my growing roths.

This is my 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' (the root less roth standing in the terrarium) with its new leaf:





And this is the one surprising the living daylight out of me, because the second newest leaf is rather small still when this one popped up:





The funny thing is that both of these roths started on their leaves at the same time. That's the kind of difference a 95 % level of humidity and approximately 53% one, does...



wjs2nd said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your yellowing leafs. Could your mix be a little old?
> It's good about the buds. I had a paph blast it's bud earlier. It stinks but at least we always have next year.


It shouldn't be since I haven't had them for a year yet and every one, except those from Asendorfer due to the freshness of that substrate, was repotted when I got them. I think it might be a light/humidity issue sine it seems to get worse the later it gets in the year. I'm going to fix the humidity issue with my new humidifier (Jack, now I have Oscar in the kitchen, and Jack in the living room :rollhappy: ) and see if things improve. Otherwise it's addressing every possible issue one by one until they are happy again.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 30, 2012)

Good luck! Both look like their doing well.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 1, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> Good luck! Both look like their doing well.


The "MM" is my best grower of the roths, or it was until the 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' started really getting comfy in its terrarium. I can't believe what a difference putting it in the terrarium did for it, it's amazing and I'm so glad I bought it from my friend (although I had never planned for it to be occupied by orchids when I did, had thought it would be a snake or two in there eventually).


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice collection you have there Mutant.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 5, 2012)

You could still put a snake or two in there. :evil:


----------



## The Mutant (May 26, 2013)

*Wooot! 4 New Paphies! XD*

So, today I picked up my latest order from Orchid Inn (I participated in a joint order on a Swedish orchid forum, we ordered a total of 86 plants from Sam!) and I've been looking forward to this order ever since I placed it.

The Paphs I ordered were; Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor), barbatum x sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle'), urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow'), and last but not the least, delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight').

I have an urbanianum and a barbatum var. nigritum since before, but these guys are not really growing that well, I even almost managed to kill the barbatum during this winter, but it might still make it (it has a new fan emerging and I hope I'll be able to save it). I ordered these new guys in case the other two don't make it.

So, when I came home it was with trepidation I unwrapped the roots on the new Paphs, since I've read that the roots might not always be the best on Orchid Inn's Paphs. Overall, the Paphs looked great, but who knew what was hidden beneath the wrapping? It turned out that the roots on the urbanianum and the barbatum were bad, the barbatum had only two and neither were viable. Since it also has two well grown fans, I don't think those two roots are enough to support the plant, so I hope it'll make more roots ASAP. The roots on the urbanianum were slightly better and it's only a single growth plant which helps, but I still hope this guy too, grow a bunch of new roots quickly. 

Here's Paph. barbatum x sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle'):





And here's Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow'):






When it came to the delenatii var. vinicolor I was relieved since the root system was perfectly okay and it had new roots growing as well. God, it's so gorgeous! I just love the maroon, almost black colour on the underside of the leaves, and their dark edges. I'm so glad you guys posted pics of this variety so I could get one for myself. 

Here's my gorgeous Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight'):





Lastly, it was time for the Delrosi to show its true colours (or roots at least). The Delrosi threw both me and the guy responsible for the joint order, since it was so large. It said BS on the list I ordered from, but you never know what you'll get, so I was prepared for anything. It has three, large growths, with a leaf span of 40 cm each (16") and the leaves are approximately 5 cm wide (2"). Naturally, I was hoping for a root system to match the rest of the monstrosity, and I was not disappointed. It had a great root system, with plenty of new, fat roots growing as well as viable, older ones. I had to pot it into a 12 cm pot (ca 5") since the roots couldn't fit into anything smaller. This is now the biggest plant I have, and I'm so, so, SO pleased with it that I'm prepared to forget all about the barbatum's non-existing root system. 

So here it is, my big one Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor):





Oh, and if I'm lucky, the Delrosi is going to bloom. :drool:

Updated list:

*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum x sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle') *(NEW)*
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. schoseri 
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow') *(NEW)*
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_

*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. helenae 
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum
Paph. villsoum, new type from China_ 

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii 
Paph. roebelenii
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Jim Crull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA 
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Miliais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Miliais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self_

*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight') *(NEW)* 
Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self_

*Primary hybrids:*
_Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor) *(NEW)*
Paph. Maudiae (callosum x lawrenceanum) Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)_

*Complex Hybrid:*
_Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS_

*NoID:*
_Paph. Vinicolor 'Black Jack' _

Oh, fogot to mention that my smallest roth ('Jim Crull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA) got badly burned. It's still alive, but I don't know if it'll make it yet. Another thing that has happened, is that my MK has started growing again after some serious sulking, which I'm very happy about. Other things that have happened are; my hainanense has started on a new growth, as have my schoseri, ciliolare and my wardii's second growth has started growing after I repotted it. So, all in all, most of my Paphs are doing alright with a few exceptions (barbatum var. nigritum and roebelenii are not too happy) and I hope my new ones are going to like living with me.


----------



## Trithor (May 26, 2013)

A very rapidly expanding collection you have there, bit of a population explosion!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 26, 2013)

The Orchid Inn Paph delenatii vinicolor (dunkel) is beautiful!

I am sure the barbatum and the urbanianum will grow well for you!


----------



## The Mutant (May 26, 2013)

Trithor said:


> A very rapidly expanding collection you have there, bit of a population explosion!


Hm? What? I've no idea what you're talking about... *whistles innocently* :wink:

As a matter of fact, I've sold a bunch of my Phals to be able to get more Paphs. :rollhappy: I think they're easier to care for than Phals, at least in my conditions since the Phals want to be repotted like every sixth month or so (they grow out of their pots so darn quickly...), while these guys just stand there and grow slowly, but surely (or die slowly but surely). 



Paphman910 said:


> The Orchid Inn Paph delenatii vinicolor (dunkel) is beautiful!
> 
> I am sure the barbatum and the urbanianum will grow well for you!


It's a real beauty and I'm so glad I got one! My friend is going to come over and have a look at it, I've warned her it's even more beautiful than the malipoense. 

I really hope you're right and if they start getting depressed, I always have the terrarium.


----------



## The Mutant (May 29, 2013)

Got another roebelenii since the first one is slowly but surely dying... As a last efforst, I repotted this already too much stressed phil and tossed it into my terrarium. Let's see if I have doomed it or if it might recover.

In the meantime, and if the big phil dies, I have this new little tuft of grass:







I wonder how far away from BS it is...


*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum x sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle') 
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. schoseri
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow') 
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_

*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. helenae
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum
Paph. villsoum, new type from China_

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii
Paph. roebelenii 'Kellerkind' x self *(NEW)*
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Jim Crull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Miliais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Miliais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self_

*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight') (NEW)
Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self_

*Primary hybrids:*
_Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor) (NEW)
Paph. Maudiae (callosum x lawrenceanum) Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)_

*Complex Hybrid:*
_Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS_
*
NoID:*
_Paph. Vinicolor 'Black Jack' _


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2013)

That is quite a collection!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 29, 2013)

Nice collection! That is one chunky delenatii dunkel! I was rather disapointed in mine (that later died and needs to be replaced).


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> *Subgenus Polyantha:*
> Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
> Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Jim Crull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA
> Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Miliais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
> ...



Turning out as a roth connoisseur hey!


----------



## The Mutant (May 30, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> That is quite a collection!


Hehe, and I want even more, like a Dollgoldi (another hard to flower cross, why not?)... 



The Orchid Boy said:


> Nice collection! That is one chunky delenatii dunkel! I was rather disapointed in mine (that later died and needs to be replaced).


I was very pleased with my delenatii and I'm so glad you guys posted pictures of their foliage, 'caues it's stunning.

Yeah, I followed your poor delenatiis demise, and I really hope you'll get one that's at least this size.



eggshells said:


> Turning out as a roth connoisseur hey!


You gotta love 'em! I like that the flowers look so cheeky/cocky, like they're asking for trouble. I also like roth/parvi hybrids since the roth parent gives the toilets' petals the stretch they need. :rollhappy:

So far, the roth that absolutely love living with me is the 'Starship' x self cross that I got from Asendorfer. It hasn't lost a single leaf and when I repotted it recently, it had a root system that almost filled the entire pot. The roth that I've now almost managed to kill, is of course the most expensive one (in relation to its size, that is),'Jim Crull' x 'Canadian Club'... I'll see if it makes it or not.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 12, 2013)

A small update on my collection! I got my second roth x parvi hybrid today, Wössner Vietnam Star, and it is a beautiful plant. 






I also purchased a replacement for my roebelenii in case the first one won't make it. Here's is the little guy:






Also, it seems as if I have killed my first Paph, my barbatum var. nigritum. I'm not surprised that it didn't make it, but that doesn't make me less sad.

On a more positive note, the barbatum I ordered from Orchid Inn and that only had two roots, has now started getting a new root. Same with the urbanianum. 


*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum x sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle') 
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. schoseri
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow') 
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_

*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. helenae
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum
Paph. villsoum, new type from China_

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii
Paph. roebelenii
Paph. roebelenii 'Kellerkind' x self 
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Jim Crull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Miliais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Miliais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self_

*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight') 
Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self_

*Primary hybrids:*
_Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor) 
Paph. Maudiae (callosum x lawrenceanum) Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)_
Paph. Wössner Vietnam Star *(NEW)*

*Complex Hybrid:*
_Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS_
*
NoID:*
_Paph. Vinicolor 'Black Jack' _


----------



## eggshells (Jun 12, 2013)

Why is papuanum missing on your list?


----------



## Trithor (Jun 12, 2013)

Impressive collection, now you just need to flower them


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 13, 2013)

I realized that I must concoct a wishlist too!

*Wishlist*

*Sigmatopetalum*
Bougainvilleanum
Dayanum
Hookerae
Wentworthianum

*Hybrids*
Berenice
Dollgoldi

(I think this wishlist will be changed a lot during my time as a Paph owner).  



eggshells said:


> Why is papuanum missing on your list?


Because, 1) I've seen none for sale here in Europe, 2) if I wanted another slow, difficult sigmatopetalum besides mastersianum, I would go for a wentworthianum instead. :wink:



Trithor said:


> Impressive collection, now you just need to flower them


I have flowered a few of them: cerveranum (duh!), superbiens, ciliolare, gratrixianum, purpuratum, Ashburtoniae, robinsonii, venustum, and callosum var. sublaeve. Some have tried, but not managed all the way; Maudiae 'Schwarze Madonna', wardii, and schoseri. Most of my plants are seedlings and I don't know when they'll reach BS. I hope I'll be able flower them all, but only time will tell if I succeed. As a first year as a Paph owner, I don't think I've done half bad at least.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 13, 2013)

Goodluck finding wentworthianum.  as far as i know its a myth.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 13, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Goodluck finding wentworthianum.  as far as i know its a myth.


Well, we all need a White Whale in our lives, right. :rollhappy:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 13, 2013)

You need more parvis! oke:


----------



## Trithor (Jun 13, 2013)

You have done incredibly well!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 13, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> You need more parvis! oke:


And you need more sigmatopetalums! oke:

Nah, seriously, why get something you don't like? A waste of money I say. 



Trithor said:


> You have done incredibly well!


Thank you, although the fact that I've killed one and caused serious, maybe irreparable, damage to another two, is not good. But I think I've learned my lesson from these three. 

I forgot about my hainanense that tried to flower, but got mealy bugs and lost the spike. It has grown a new fan instead.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Nah, seriously, why get something you don't like? A waste of money I say.



You already have 3 Parvis and one of your wishlist hybrids is a Parvi cross! oke: "Luke, come to the dark side" 



The Mutant said:


> Thank you, although the fact that I've killed one and caused serious, maybe irreparable, damage to another two, is not good. But I think I've learned my lesson from these three.



I kill more than that every week.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I kill more than that every week.



You are not alone in that


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> You already have 3 Parvis and one of your wishlist hybrids is a Parvi cross! oke: "Luke, come to the dark side"
> 
> 
> 
> I kill more than that every week.


Um... I only have two parvis, and one of them was a freebie. I only kept it because it was free, and the foliage was pretty. The only parvi I've gone out of my way to buy is the delenatii, and that was also only because of the foliage. I think the flowers of delenatii are okay, so I won't mind if it flowers. 

And yep, I like most of the roth x parvi hybrids, since I feel that the roth parent bring the balance I miss in the parvis flowers.

Yes, but you do own more than me too, so it's not that strange. 



Trithor said:


> You are not alone in that


Same as I said to NYEric, you own more than I do, which makes fatalities more prone to happen I think (you can't adapt your care to each individual Paph as I have the possibility to do, since there's just not enough time for that).


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 15, 2013)

So, first some sad news; I've killed my first Paph now, it was the barbatum var. nigritum that gave up in the end. Also, I have nutrient deficiency problems with my entire collection, WHY and WHAT they are lacking is up for debate, but I've started treating them with some epsom salts, some extra N, and I'm going to start using RO water (50/50 with tap water), + I'll save money to buy a pH meter and a TDS meter. I hope my baby mutlis will make it, since it's they that are suffering the most. 

I also got another multi, a parishii this time and I think I'm taking on way more than I can handle this time (I clearly can't handle the rest, so what makes me think I can care for a parishii?). I ordered this BS from Popow and I really should stay away from his plants, unless they are offered on eBay. It's a five growth plant with practically no roots, and a sixth growth on the way, plus it has some sort of infection on parts of the leaves... I have no idea how I'm going to make this guy survive...

Here it is in its net pot that I ordered specifically for this guy:







*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum x sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle') 
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. ceramense or cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. schoseri
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow') 
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_

*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. helenae
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum
Paph. villsoum, new type from China_

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii
Paph. parishii *(NEW)*
Paph. roebelenii
Paph. roebelenii 'Kellerkind' x self 
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Jim Krull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Miliais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Milais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self_

*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight') 
Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self_

*Primary hybrids:*
_Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor) 
Paph. Maudiae (callosum x lawrenceanum) Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Paph. Wössner Vietnam Star (rothschildianum x vietnamense_

*Complex Hybrid:*
_Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS_
*
NoID:*
_Paph. Vinicolor 'Black Jack' _


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2013)

Could your cultural problem be keeping the roots too wet? I notice you are using sphagnum as a top-dress. How often do you water? Do you water only when the top of the sphag has gone slightly dry to a crisp?


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2013)

And the bamboo stakes (chopsticks?) you are using.. are they clean? Some bamboo chopsticks can grow mould when kept moist in a pot, which could be detrimental to the plant.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 16, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> Could your cultural problem be keeping the roots too wet? I notice you are using sphagnum as a top-dress. How often do you water? Do you water only when the top of the sphag has gone slightly dry to a crisp?


I use skewers to determine when it's time to water. I spray the sphagnum every day since it dries out really fast, while the substrate could still be too moist in the bottom of the pot. If I decided to water the Paphs by going by the top dressing, they would rot.

I still haven't figured out how often to water, some Paphs seem to like being more wet than others, and it's hard to figure out which ones are which.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2013)

I see. In that case, can't really assist you there since I am not sure about your humidity levels. To green up yellowing plants fast, I use slow-release fertiliser (osmocote or similar). Place a few (5-10 prills) around the plant but not too close to the base. Works with moss also.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 16, 2013)

I am not too sure why there is such a rush. I understand the desire to correct the problem (if there is one) , but there does not seem to be a need for urgency. Other than a bit yellow (the jury is also out on that one, as the comparative pictures do not have the same colour cast). From what I understand the roots seem fine, the plants continue to grow, so why the hurry? The light exposure has only just been corrected. I think the next thing to be corrected should be the pH of the water, as this will dramatically affect the plants ability to adsorbe nutrients and use them. A simple swap to an organic supplement in the short term while the plants are given a chance to adjust and settle down (before another drastic change or series of repotting is undertaken), would be appropriate. I think it is important to keep it simple and adjust one thing at a time, and give the plants time to respond to the change!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 16, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I am not too sure why there is such a rush. I understand the desire to correct the problem (if there is one) , but there does not seem to be a need for urgency. Other than a bit yellow (the jury is also out on that one, as the comparative pictures do not have the same colour cast). From what I understand the roots seem fine, the plants continue to grow, so why the hurry? The light exposure has only just been corrected. I think the next thing to be corrected should be the pH of the water, as this will dramatically affect the plants ability to adsorbe nutrients and use them. A simple swap to an organic supplement in the short term while the plants are given a chance to adjust and settle down (before another drastic change or series of repotting is undertaken), would be appropriate. I think it is important to keep it simple and adjust one thing at a time, and give the plants time to respond to the change!


I'm not repotting anything, unless any of them show some major signs of decline.

The jury is me, and I see the plants IRL. They have turned more pale, and the 'Starship' is almost completely yellow. I only noticed the difference thanks to the pictures (sometimes you don't notice some things, 'cause you see them every day).

I'm not doing anything at the moment, except adding epsom salts to the water. I'll have to wait for the conductivity/pH meter though, since it was out of stock. This gives the plants time to react to the epsom salts and the raising of the T5.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you growing your Paphs in sphagnum? If so, maybe you can ammend your media to include something non-absorbant and/or angular to make air spaces.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 17, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Are you growing your Paphs in sphagnum? If so, maybe you can ammend your media to include something non-absorbant and/or angular to make air spaces.


No, I grow them in four parts bark, one part sphagnum, and one part perlite. I have sphagnum as top dressing to keep the humidity more even in the pot, and to encourage/protect new root nubs.

I'm still testing the waters when it comes to Paphs and what I should grow them in. Now, when I've repotted most of them, I've removed the sphagnum from the substrate mix for those that didn't didn't seem to like it (poor root growth), plus for some just to test without it, but kept it for those that had had good root growth. Most of my Paphs though, didn't have any sphagnum in the mix, so most of these, now do, and I'll evaluate next year if I should keep it or not. I will keep it as a top dressing though, since they dry out fast now that I've fans. The fans are keeping the humidity levels up though, which is good, especially when it gets hot, the humidity doesn't plummet anymore, which makes me thrilled (and most probably the Paphs too).

I'm glad I've started to keep notes on the Paphs' root systems (and the plants in general), and what I've potted them in, so I can compare them next year.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2013)

OK. Sounds good.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 18, 2013)

Man, am I glad I bought those fans. They keep the general humidity up when the sun is shining in through the windows, and when I checked around the plants today, the humidity was a whooping 70%! In my kitchen! The combination of heat, water and leca covered trays, and air movement seems to be a good one. 

So this is my advice to all other Paph noobs out there; get a fan or two, they make a lot of difference.



NYEric said:


> OK. Sounds good.


It's a start at least.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> It's a start at least.



If you want, you can come to NYC and start keeping records on my plants also.


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Jul 21, 2013)

I've said it before and I intend to go on about it again. Give your plants less light, and the problem will solve itself. I also live in Sweden and the sunlight is very strong in the spring and summer. I get the same problem with bleached out plants, unless I turn off my lights and shade my windows. If it were malnutrition you should see mottle, necrosis, pale leaf edges and the like. But the whole plant is pale, so probably too much light.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep, could be that also.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 22, 2013)

So, I've finally gotten myself a small stonei, which turned out to not be so small (hurray), and I'm extremely pleased with it. I'm going to put it in my "warmer" room (it's warmer during winter at least), together with the barbata gang until it has grown a bit. It has a leaf span of 30 cm (11.8") and the largest leaves are also 4 cm (1.6") wide.






Some major improvement since previous posts. My little roth 'Starship' x self, has now returned to its former green glory, together with a bunch of other multis (all of them have greened up considerably actually). I still don't know if the problem was purely too much light/bad roots, or if there's something else afoot as well (some plants showed the same signs, without being under the T5...). I'm going to keep trying to learn how to care for these guys, and hopefully not kill too many babies in the process. 

My newest ones, beside my stonei, from Ochids Inn, have all developed nice, big, fat, and quite gross looking roots, so I'm not worried about them anymore. Oh, and all newbies should get at least one Paph. delenatii, cause it grows like a weed! Love it.

As some of you might notice, my roth x sib 'Jim Krull' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA, is no longer among us. It succumbed to stem rot after getting burnt and generally mistreated. It's quite typical that it should be the most valuable one to croak... I have two more that have been struggling ever since I got them, where one is about to kick the bucket, my large philippinense var. roebelenii, and my Maudiae 'Schwarze Madonna' hasn't decided if it should keep fighting, or die. We'll see if it sticks around or not. My small philippinense though, is doing great, since I know a bit better about how to care for it after killing its predecessor, I suppose. 

My parishii is, strangely enough, not doing too bad. It has lost four leaves, which I'm not particularly surprised about. I'm more surprised it hasn't lost more. It's also growing some new leaves as well, so it can't all be bad. It's amazing that it can grow in such low light levels. 


*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum x sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle')
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. schoseri
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow')
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_

*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. helenae
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum
Paph. villsoum, new type from China_

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii
Paph. parishii 
Paph. roebelenii
Paph. roebelenii 'Kellerkind' x self
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Miliais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Milais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self
Paph. stonei *(NEW)*
_
*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight')
Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self_
*
Primary hybrids:*
_Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor)
Paph. Maudiae (callosum x lawrenceanum) Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Paph. Wössner Vietnam Star (rothschildianum x vietnamense)_

*Complex Hybrid:*
_Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS_
*
NoID:*
_Paph. Vinicolor 'Black Jack'_

Forgot to mention: My Phrag Green Hornet is in spike! Weee!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 3, 2013)

My new babies have arrived! And they are all so very, very tiny! I love them! :rollhappy:

For being an order from Asendorfer, an unusual amount of them had some blemishes. I don't know how dangerous these are, but I'm keeping my eye on them. The tigrinum, however, was small, but in perfect condition. It's well established in its little pot, so I'm confident it's hiding some roots down in the substrate. All I need to do now, is get it to survive and grow, then, some years into the future, I might start worrying about flowering the thing.

I also got two freebies, a Paph. schoseri (s now I have two), and a Paph. venustum (again, now I have two, but I'm wondering if the little one is an alba, or semi-alba, since it lacks purple spotting on the undersides of its leaves).

Here they are!

Paph. dayanum, beautiful little plant:





Paph. henryanum (I have a henry!):





Paph. tigrinum 'Tigerland' x self (a.k.a. my precioussss):





Paph. wilhelminiae (don't like those blemishes):





My freebies, schoseri and venustum:





*Subgenus Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. barbatum x sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle')
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. dayanum *(NEW)*
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. schoseri
Paph. schoseri *(NEW)*
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow')
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum
Paph. venustum *(NEW)*
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_

*Subgenus Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. helenae
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum *(NEW)*
Paph. tigrinum 'Tigerland' x self *(NEW)*
Paph. villosum
Paph. villsoum, new type from China
Paph. whut_

*Subgenus Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii
Paph. parishii 
Paph. roebelenii 'Kellerkind' x self
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Milais' x self (although I seriously doubt that)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Milais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self
Paph. stonei 
Paph. wilhelminiae *(NEW)*
_
*Subgenus Parvisepalum* (what's this one doing here, huh, huuh, huuuh?):
_Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight')
Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self_
*
Primary hybrids:*
Paph. Ashburtoniae (_barbatum x insigne_)
Paph. Delrosi (_rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor_)
Paph. Maudiae (_callosum x lawrenceanum_) Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (_philippinense x sanderianum_)
Paph. Pandion (_venustum x fairrieanum_)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (_rothschildianum x sanderianum_)
Paph. Wössner Vietnam Star (_rothschildianum x vietnamense_)

*Complex Hybrid:*
Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS
*
NoID:*
Paph. Vinicolor 'Black Jack'


----------



## Dido (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice shopping at Hilmar


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, he is a very, very generous man, and his seedlings are usually top quality.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 3, 2013)

Pap. shosceri has no mottling?? It should have.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 3, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Pap. shosceri has no mottling?? It should have.


It has. It's rather weak and the light hit it so it doesn't show in the pictures...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2013)

Your collection has sure grown since you came here!  :evil:


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 4, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Your collection has sure grown since you came here!  :evil:


Yeah, I blame you all! oke:
:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow! You sure buy a lot of plants!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 2, 2014)

This is what's left of my collection. Some of them haven't decided if they're going to die or live just yet, so it might shrink even more. 

*Pahiopedilum:*

*Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. babatumx sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle')
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. cerveranum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. dayanum
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii_ (hybrid within appletonianum/bullenianum species, probably)
_Paph. schoseri_ x2
_Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow')
Paph. venustum
Paph. veustum var. alba
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_
*
Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. gratrixianum
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum/gratrixianum
Paph. villosum_ (New variety from China is what it says on the tag, it has turned out to be variegated at least)

*Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii
Paph. parishii
Paph. roebelenii 'Kellerkind x self
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Milais' x self_ (not an actual MM selfling, I should call it 'Popow' instead so I know where I got it from)
_Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Miliais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self
Paph. wilhelminiae_

*Parvisepalum:*
_Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self
Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight')
_
*Primary hybrids:*
Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor)
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)

*Complex hybrid:*
Paph. Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS
*
NoID:*
Paph. vinicolor 'Black Jack'

*Phragmipedium*
Phrag. Green Hornet (longfolium x pearcei) x2
Phrag. Sunset Glow



I realized I need a wishlist for when I get better and a millionaire apparently, so here it goes:


*Wishlists:*

*Multis:*
_Paph. stonei _(the one I had ended up in the bin... :sob: )
Paph. Berenice
Paph. Lady Isabel
Paph. Lady Rothschild
Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer (WANT!)
Paph. Paul Parks

Suggestions for more multiwishes I could never fit on my windowsills? :wink:


*Parvi/roth hybrids:* (not necessarily these hybrids, but ones that look like these, but might be easier to grow and flower) 
Paph. Dollgoldi
Paph. Gloria Naugle
Paph. Wössner Vietnam Star (killed one already, go me!  )

Can't think of any more parvi/roth hybrids I want... I've probably forgotten one or possibly two.


*Maudiae types and other single flowering Paphs:*
_Paph. mastersianum_ (since I murdered the one I had)
_Paph. helenae_ (same reason as above)

Suggestions for more? All I can hear in my head is a faint echo of thoughts past...
*
Forgot the Phrags!*
A flavum Phrag would be neat...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2014)

If you dwell on plants killed you will not have time for more rational thought. I have killed many times over the number of Paphs in your whole collection. learn and move on.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice assortment. Do you have any Phrag's?


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> If you dwell on plants killed you will not have time for more rational thought. I have killed many times over the number of Paphs in your whole collection. learn and move on.


I think one difference is that my collection is very small compared to yours (and compared to the majority of the forumites' collections), Eric, so each individual death is much more noticeable. Plus the fact that even though I wish it was so, I'm not made out of money; so I can't replace the losses that easily. 



Migrant13 said:


> Nice assortment. Do you have any Phrag's?


*slaps forehead*

Yes... I totally forgot about them, so I'll add them to my previous post.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 11, 2014)

My Christmas present to myself arrived yesterday. Some of the plants had some damage to their leaves, but this was all mentioned in the descriptions of the plants on the vendor's website, so it was nothing unexpected.

The plants look healthy, but I haven't checked the roots yet. I will do so later, because I don't like the substrate they're potted in; there's too much fine particles/dust in it for my taste.

So, from the back row, left to right, we have; Paph. Lady Rothschild and Paph. Mount Toro x gardineri. Front row, left to right; Paph. MK x gardineri (two growths!) and Paph. Wössner Kolarmi.






For some reason, I thought Paph. Lady Rothschild would be smaller. I have no idea why I thought that. Must have been the gardineri crosses confusing me.

*EDIT:*
Must upload a picture of my Phrag. Jason Fischer. I really hope it'll stay this small, that would be great. It didn't have the best root system, so I hope the roots will start growing soon. The old growth is pretty banged up, but it said on the vendor's website that it was an imported plant, which seems to be code for "mechanical damage". :rollhappy:
I took this picture about a week ago (18-19th Dec), and it has already grown a lot. I love how fast the Phrags are compared to the Paphs!





*Pahiopedilum:*

*Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. babatumx sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle')
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. cerveranum
Paph. dayanum
Paph. hainanense
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii_ (hybrid within appletonianum/bullenianum species, probably)
_Paph. schoseri_ 
_Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow')
Paph. venustum
Paph. veustum var. alba
Paph. violascens
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_
*
Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. gratrixianum var. daoense (?)
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum/gratrixianum_

*Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii
Paph. parishii
Paph. roebelenii 'Kellerkind x self
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Mont Milais' x self_ (not an actual MM selfling, I should call it 'Popow' instead so I know where I got it from)
_Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Miliais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self
Paph. wilhelminiae_

*Parvisepalum:*
_Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self
Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight')
_
*Primary hybrids:*
Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor)
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)

*Complex hybrids:*
Paph. Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS
Paph. Lady Rothschild *(NEW)*
Paph. Michael Koopowitz x gardineri *(NEW)*
Paph. Mount Toro x gardineri *(NEW)*
Paph. Wössner Kolarmi *(NEW)*
*
NoID:*
Paph. vinicolor 'Black Jack'

*Phragmipedium*
Phrag. Green Hornet (longfolium x pearcei)
Phrag. Jason Fischer *(NEW)*
Phrag. Sunset Glow


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 14, 2014)

So, I pulled the four newbies out of their pots to check their roots, and to repot them into a substrate I'm more comfortable with.

As usual, all but one were overpotted, so they moved into smaller pots.

The MK x gardineri had a pretty lousy root system and no growing root tips/nubs at all. I hope it'll turn out to be a vigorous grower and grow some new roots fast. Considering the cross, it's not an impossible wish.

The Wössner Kolarmi had only two good roots, but three new fat ones starting out, so I'm not worried about that one. I'm a bit confused as to how I should care for it, since slipperorchids.info don't have much data on the kolopakingii. 

Mount Toro x gardineri had a really nice root system, with plenty of growing roots, plus some new root nubs. It's the overall nicest plant of the bunch, with a nice root system and healthy, undamaged leaves. 

Lady Rothschild... Well, what to say about this one... Not only is she large with a 60cm (ca 23½") leafspan, but she had a root system to match! This one I had to give a wider pot. I could have put her back into her original one, but then I would have been forced to repot her pretty soon, since she had plenty of roots + a bunch of growing ones. I'm very happy with my little monster. 


All in all, I'm very pleased with this bunch, and I hope I'll manage to care properly for them now.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 7, 2015)

*Some ramblings before going to bed...*

It's almost been three years now since I became a Paph owner so I felt like rambling on for a bit about how it has been, how it is, and what I've learned etc. Nobody in their right mind will read this great wall of China text, so it's mostly for my own sake I'm writing it. 




The most important thing I've learned is that I'm a serial Paph killer. 15 Paphs in less than 3 years. That's actually an accomplishment of sorts, maybe not one you want to brag about, but it takes some 'skill' to manage that. Some people can learn by not killing, but I'm apparently not one of those people. I do envy them however because it's fun to be good at things, even if it's growing orchids. Being good at killing them is not that fun however. 




My major issue is that I'm a chronic overwaterer, especially during the colder and darker periods. I've noticed that it seems the species I've had the most problems with are the warm and wet growers. I overwater these during winter and then they get root rot. Also, they don't like standing in the windows during night since the temperature gets too low (or at least that's how I interpret how they've grown/died for me).

The funny part is that my Paph violascens has grown remarkably well so far, but that one I *knew* was tricky, so I've given it special care which seems to have paid off. Just because I wrote this, it'll get bacterial rot and die overnight. 

To deal with my overwatering habits, I've now started trying to adapt my substrate by using coarser bark than before (still not as coarse as to Phals), and I also try to drill holes near the bottoms of some pots to increase the airflow. I'm also trying to learn to withhold the water better during winter. It's hard, but I'm getting there!



One thing my friend said to me while I was whining about being a serial Paph killer yesterday, was that one possible reason why my list of victims is so long is because I bought a *lot* of Paphs when I started growing them, this with only Phals as previous experience with orchids. She said that she went through 5 rex begonia before getting the hang of how to care for them, and that if she had started with 10 at the same time, the probability of her having killed more would have been higher. I felt a bit better after hearing that, and I think she had a good point.



Another thing I've realized now is that starting with mostly species, and baby plants at that, is not a good idea. Hindsight and all that you know. I've now learned my lesson...sort of...and have some more hybrids in my collection. I'm waiting for my new lamp fixture + T5, and humidity trays to arrive so I can put them where they're supposed to be (instead of on my stove, where they are standing now). 



At the moment, I'm busy repotting all of my Paphs and the condition of the roots can really make or break my day. I felt like the worst Paph owner in the history of bad Paph owners, when I pulled up my darling fairrieanum and its root system stayed in the pot. It had a nice root system last time I repotted and now it only has one viable root left. :sob: 

I think it will pull through, it's a strong little plant and a fast grower. It's in a homemade nursery right now, awaiting some warmth from the heat mat I've ordered.

I think it's due to the neglect the collection suffered this summer when I let them dry out completely, I then started water like normal followed by too much water as winter approached. I think this was the nail in the coffin for several of my strugglers, for example; my first schoseri's rootsystem was mush and so was my ciliolare's when I pulled them out of their pots (I was expecting it, so no surprises there). So, sudden changes in their culture is not something some of them take well. As another example; the root tips on my malipoense stopped growing immediately after that drought, my helenae died almost immediately afterwards, and my fairrieanum's condition is probably also related to this.



So yes, that part of the emergency repot episode was not good for the self esteem. All the Paphs I decided to repot that day were the ones I was worried about and in some cases I was apparently right to worry. Colour me surprised then when I pulled my tigrinum out of its pot, expecting mush and finding a very nice root system. Self esteem restored a tiny bit. 

Last emergency repot that day was my parishii. This Paph has been slowly but surely shrinking, almost tipping out of its pot due to its poor root system (it had a poor one when I got it, and it didn't seem to improve during my 'care'). I can honestly say that I was prepared to toss it when I pulled it out of its pot, so when found five growing roots I almost dropped my jaw!  I was shocked to say the least and I decided there and then to really make an effort with it, which I haven't done mostly due to it being so ugly (it had ugly marks when I got it and it got some more when I sprayed the orchids with insecticide/miticide). Those roots made my day, and I felt a bit better again; self esteem up some more points.



So, I've learned a lot during these almost 3 years and 15 dead Paphs. I guess that's something at least, and I hope I'll continue to learn and care better for my slippers. I really love them and have decided to get rid of most of my Phals to fit my newest Paph/Phrag additions. I really don't understand it myself why I want to get rid of constantly flowering Phals and replace them with plants I might never even flower. I guess I find the slippers more interesting nowadays. 



And now, sleepy time... :snore:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2015)

Good night! I kill more than you do, but I have more than you do.The weakness for me is that i like to acquire them but have too many things going on to give the attention they need to grow well. My choices and my losses.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 8, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Good night! I kill more than you do, but I have more than you do.The weakness for me is that i like to acquire them but have too many things going on to give the attention they need to grow well. My choices and my losses.


You get a cyber cookie for making it through the great wall of China text. 

Well, considering you have like 2 million orchids, a full time job (I've gotten the impression you do), and other hobbies as well, it's not strange you don't have the time.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2015)

My GF talks so much it make you seem mute!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2015)

NYEric said:


> My GF talks so much it make you seem mute!



O my. 

I did the quick scan, got the general gist 

I also loved searching out things but had many distractions. You can keep things straggling along a long time with underwatering than overwatering also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 8, 2015)

NYEric said:


> My GF talks so much it make you seem mute!


That's because I try not to write an entire novel whenever I post. I'm talkative with the right people and they probably wish I would keep quiet sometimes. :rollhappy:



cnycharles said:


> O my.
> 
> I did the quick scan, got the general gist
> 
> ...


You get a cyber cookie for the effort. :wink:

Let's just say I really hope I won't start underwatering instead of overwatering. Correct watering would be very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2015)

Generally underwatering is better than overwatering.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Generally underwatering is better than overwatering.


Absolutely. I'm just afraid I'm going to do like I usually do; from one extreme to another. I don't believe in any half-measures so I'll probably start treating my Paphs as cacti! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2015)

your media can be made to help the situation.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 9, 2015)

*Pahiopedilum:*

*Sigmatopetalum:*
_Paph. appletonianum
Paph. argus
Paph. babatumx sib ('Wesley' x 'Perfect Circle')
Paph. bundtii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. cerveranum
Paph. dayanum
Paph. hainanense
Paph. hookerae x2
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. robinsonii
Paph. schoseri
Paph. sukhakulii 'Graue'
Paph. superbiens var. curtisii
Paph. tonsum var. cupreum
Paph. urbanianum x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Rainbow')
Paph. venustum
Paph. veustum var. alba
Paph. violascens x3
Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self_
*
Paphiopedilum:*
_Paph. fairrieanum 'Dawlish Warren' x self
Paph. gratrixianum var. daoense (?)
Paph. helenae x2
Paph. henryanum
Paph. villosum/gratrixianum_

*Polyantha:*
_Paph. gardineri x sib 'Red Star' x 'Red Dragon'
Paph. lowii
Paph. parishii
Paph. roebelenii 'Kellerkind x self
Paph. rothschildianum 'Big Garden' x 'Lark' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum from Popow
Paph. rothschildianum x sib 'Oriental Red' x 'Mont Miliais' FCC/AOS
Paph. rothschildianum 'Starship' x self
Paph. wilhelminiae_

*Parvisepalum:*
_Paph. malipoense 'Giant' x self
Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor x sib ('Purple Lantern' x Purple Delight')
_
*Primary hybrids:*
Paph. Ashburtoniae (barbatum x insigne)
Paph. Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii var. vinicolor)
Paph. Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph. Pandion (venustum x fairrieanum)
Paph. Prine Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Paph. Wössner China Moon (armenaicum x hangianum)
Paph. Wössner Kolarmi (kolopakingii x armeniacum)

*Complex hybrids:*
Paph. Clair de Lune 'Edgard van Belle' FCC/AOS
Paph. Lady Rothschild (rothschildianum x Lady Isabel) 
Paph. Michael Koopowitz x gardineri 
Paph. Mount Toro x gardineri 
*
NoID:*
Paph. vinicolor 'Black Jack'

*Phragmipedium*
Phrag. Green Hornet (longifolium x pearcei)
Phrag. Jason Fischer (Memoria Dick Clements x besseae)
Phrag. Memoria Estelle Getty (longifolium x fischeri)
Phrag. Rosy Glow (Jason Fischer x schlimii)
Phrag. Sunset Glow (Eric Young x Memoria Dick Clements)




NYEric said:


> your media can be made to help the situation.


Not now when I've been working on getting my media to help with the overwatering issue. oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 16, 2015)

My first and only orchid book arrived today! I'm so happy! 

Now, it's time to do some reading.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 16, 2015)

That one sells for ridicolous prices, how much did you pay for it? One of the better books btw


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 16, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> That one sells for ridicolous prices, how much did you pay for it? One of the better books btw


I've heard it's supposed to be good, so when I got offered to buy one I decided to go for it.

Let's say it wasn't cheap but looking at the prices on amazon I realize I got a real bargain. It's used but you really can't tell because it's so well kept.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 27, 2015)

*Yes!!!*

After having done absolutely *nothing* for over a year, my Paph venustum albaishis (says 'alba' on the tag, but it has some purple spots on the underside of the leaves, so no pure alba I think) has finally started growing again.

I repotted it recently, prepared for a zombie Paph and yet another candidate for the trashcan, but found a nice root system so no tossing necessary. And today I could confirm it had started growing again. 


My fairrieanum, being in the nursery tent due to me almost rotting its entire root system off, is putting out a new leaf. I don't know if it's growing any roots, because the pot I had to put it in was opaque. No more leaf loss and growing a new leaf is a good sign I think.


Checking my Paphs yesterday, I found one new start on my Mount Toro x gardineri. It might even have two, but I don't know if both are actively growing. I bought it BS, but a multi with a single growth isn't really BS if I've understood it correctly, as they usually need more than one to flower. It looks like it's working at becoming BS however and it seems to like my care. Happy! :clap:


The happiest roth I have, my 'Starship' x self, has started on its 8th leaf now. It will lose one of the old ones, but I'm still very happy that it seems to do so well. That's 7 actively growing roots and 8 leaves (temporarily, but anyway).


My Wössner Kolarmi seems to be rather happy with life as well. All in all, the new orchids seem to do rather well, especially the Paphs and the Phrags. My Jason Fischer is growing like a weed; I've found four actively growing roots now and the new growth has doubled in size. I love easy Phrag hybrids. :smitten:


I think there might have appeared two new chewing marks on my Paph lowii, but I'm not sure. I can't find anything on the plant, either by searching through it with a loupe or wiping off the leaves and checking the paper. I'm keeping an eye out though.


----------

